# mk4 subframe cutting



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

hey i've read around trying to find exactly what to cut but ive have yet to find a definate answer...ive seen ryanmillers thread but he never really specified what he did. if anyone has any insight on this that would be great. 
car i want lower...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

interested also.

OP, what front struts are you using???


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

http://img693.imageshack.us/g/img7917y.jpg/
few pics there


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> http://img693.imageshack.us/g/img7917y.jpg/
> few pics there


thanks for the pics



jimothy cricket said:


> interested also.
> 
> OP, what front struts are you using???


Mason-tech fronts


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

why do you need pics?

you put a jack under control arm and lift til it hits something...then trim and repeat

this isnt rocket science


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> why do you need pics?
> 
> you put a jack under control arm and lift til it hits something...then trim and repeat
> 
> this isnt rocket science


hmm well knowing what it is i'm cutting makes a difference:thumbup: thanks for the feedback


----------

